# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Chat adulte

## tricabo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Mokete
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 Donne chat mâle stérilisé pour foyer SANS chat ! (vient d'être traité : tics, puces et vers) nommé Mokete blanc et noir poils longs Age 2 ans Très gentil, joueur, câlins. A besoin d'un extérieur pour se défouler car encore jeune et dormir au chaud pour le contact humain. Florence 0682390006 possibilité "période d'essai" il faut un peu de temps mais s'il ne se plaît pas, on continuera de lui chercher un foyer !
En attendant impatiemment il est à Les Villettes 43600

----------


## aurore27

Tricabo, vous ne pouvez céder ce chat si il n'est pas identifié. C'est obligatoire !

----------

